# Conditions ROTP



## avro87 (20 Oct 2006)

just curious if one was to get accepted ROTP, and were attending a civilian University, would the military allow you to attend an exchange overseas (just a semester)?  Or are you required to remain in the country? if so...how long? and why?


----------



## ROTP Applicant (20 Oct 2006)

According to the Subsidized Education Management Student Guide:
3.08 Academics Outside Local Training Area 
14. Students are expected to complete their academic requirements within the local area at the university. Occasionally, students may have the opportunity to travel to attend rotations or courses *mandatory outside the local area. No training is permitted outside of Canada.*


----------



## avro87 (20 Oct 2006)

thank you


----------



## Wookilar (20 Oct 2006)

Uhhhh, yes, you can. There are ROTP OCdts that go on exchange every year from RMC.

They go to Military Colleges, true, but the premise is the same. If it's good for the goose, good for the gander.

TRAINING means military training, not academic.

Whether it is civy U or RMC, the ROTP program is essentially the same. Just write a memo to your ULO and request it. The latest offer just went up at RMC, should be easy to get a reference for it to use in a memo.


----------



## ROTP Applicant (21 Oct 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Uhhhh, yes, you can. There are ROTP OCdts that go on exchange every year from RMC.
> 
> They go to Military Colleges, true, but the premise is the same. If it's good for the goose, good for the gander.
> 
> ...



Seeing as how he was asking about ROTP Civi U, your RMC reference does little to answer his question. Please provide factual information that is pertinent to what he/she is asking for. RMC is quite different from ROTP Civi U.

3.08 Academics Outside Local Area - (CFAO 9-63)
16. Students who wish to be considered for placement outside the local area, must submit "Request to complete Academics Outside Local Area" form to obtain authority to do so. *No training is permitted outside of Canada.*

That "training" is in fact academics and ROTP Civi U students are not allowed to go on academic exchanges, unlike their RMC counterparts.


----------



## avro87 (21 Oct 2006)

just want to make sure im understanding this.  Basically if your Accepted under ROTP and are doing it through a civi university, this is considered "training", and therefore you are not allowed to do an exchange overseas (despite your getting a BBA for example, which really has nothing to do with the military)?  And there is no way you can request through your liason officer to go on an exchange to a civilian university overseas?  Also, if you are attending RMC, you are permitted to do an exchange overseas, provided it is with another countries military university or college?  Is this all correct?


----------



## ROTP Applicant (22 Oct 2006)

avro87 said:
			
		

> just want to make sure im understanding this.  Basically if your Accepted under ROTP and are doing it through a civi university, this is considered "training", and therefore you are not allowed to do an exchange overseas (despite your getting a BBA for example, which really has nothing to do with the military)?  And there is no way you can request through your liason officer to go on an exchange to a civilian university overseas?  Also, if you are attending RMC, you are permitted to do an exchange overseas, provided it is with another countries military university or college?  Is this all correct?



Due to the fact that Wookilar and I have conflicting information about this, Wookilar will find out from a direct source that deals with all of the exchanges and will hopefully get back to you.


----------



## andpro (22 Oct 2006)

I know for sure that if you are at a civi U you cannot go on an exchange. I remember at the SEM meeting that they told us that you cannot do any part of your degree outside of Canada. 

edit: and why is this posted in Air Force??


----------



## Wookilar (22 Oct 2006)

As Civi U stated, there seems to be some "miscommunication" going on. I will be speaking directly with someone that should be in the know either Monday or Tuesday morning. Any clarification I find out, I will post here.


----------



## avro87 (22 Oct 2006)

thanks very much, and this is posted in air force because I'm going to be applying for the air force under ROTP.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Oct 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> As Civi U stated, there seems to be some "miscommunication" going on. I will be speaking directly with someone that should be in the know either Monday or Tuesday morning. Any clarification I find out, I will post here.



Any further information Wookilar?


----------



## Wookilar (29 Oct 2006)

My apologies, I was sick off and on for the last two week so my attendance has been sporadic (at best). Also, my source is busy "working" their way across the country, doing a recruiting drive/info session thingy. Supposed to be back either Monday afternoon or Tuesday. Will do my best to confirm one way or another before he jets off again.

Wook


----------



## alexjbuck (30 Oct 2006)

As a ROTP CIVI U myself, I can confirm that no academic training may occur outside of Canada. Although RMC students are able to participate in exchanges to other military academies, CIVI U students are, unfortunately, not granted the same privilege.


----------



## Japexican (30 Oct 2006)

Well, I'm on exchange right now in Colorado and I have/am participating in training as well as school, including being on staff for their basic training.  If the rule doesn't apply to RMC ocdt's, I don't see why it should apply to civy-u's.  Obviously, they don't want you to just up and leave for a foreign country, but if the request gets sent up the chain, I don't see why they would say no.  They wouldn't pay for your education for the period of the exchange, so the case could be made from that perspective.


----------



## Wookilar (30 Oct 2006)

Pickachu, Japexican,

Yes, BUT, you're at a MilCol (USAFA, right?). 

I'm trying to confirm, with proper references, who says yea or nay on the civy u exchange. I can't see how half of the program is allowed exchange and the other half is not (discrimination based on where CFRG sends you). While this may be the policy, it doesn't make it fair or proper. Seems to me that it's more like "this is the way it's always been done" sort of things.

I will get the official word, with supporting document/references, and post asap.

Wook


----------



## Shamrock (30 Oct 2006)

Ref: Subsidized Education Management Student Guide

Chapter 3 § 3.08 Academics Outside Local Area

14.  Students are expected to complete their academic requirements within the local area at the university.  Occasionally, students may have the opportunity to travel to attend rotations or Courses *mandatory outside the local area.  No training is permited outside of Canada.*


For those in doubt, classes are considered academic training. *No training is permited outside of Canada.* occurs quite often in the SEM Guide.


----------



## andpro (8 Nov 2006)

I don't see why the information that civi u (ntrained) posted (which is the same as what Shamrock just posted) in not the "official word" I also have a copy of the SEM student guide and it states clearly that No training is permitted outside of Canada. It may not be fair but that's the way it is, just consider yourself lucky that you are getting a free education.


----------

